# FreeBSD 8.2, Driver for HP NC550SFP Dual Port 10GbE Server Adapter



## bfu (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi All.

I'm new to BSD and are having an issue finding the correct driver for a HP NC550SFP Dual Port 10GbE Server Adapter. (emulex ServerEngines based nic)

I looked though the official supported network devices here : 
http://www.freebsd.org/releases/8.2R/hardware.html#ETHERNET

The HP NC550 is not listed but I was hoping that someone got the card working.

info :

`pciconf -lv | grep -B3 network`

```
none0@pci0:2:0:0:       class=0x020000 card=0x1747103c chip=0x070019a2 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ServerEngines LLC'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet


none1@pci0:2:0:1:       class=0x020000 card=0x1747103c chip=0x070019a2 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ServerEngines LLC'
    class      = network
```

`dmesg | grep -i ethernet`

```
pci2: <network, ethernet> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
pci2: <network, ethernet> at device 0.1 (no driver attached)
```

info on the NC550 :
http://h18004.www1.hp.com/products/quickspecs/13555_div/13555_div.html

any help appreciated

thx

Brian.


----------

